# Lesson Learned!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having a severe sore throat and need some instant relief. I took in 2 Advil liquid gels, and I swallowed the first. The second pill I bit into it, and my throat started burning like hell. 10 seconds later, I was regurgitating like mad, stomach and neck area were being squeezed in by an unknown force, I thought I was going to die >.<''

lesson learned, never EVER bite an advil liquid gel >.<''


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Advil is tough on your body system. Don't over use it. I only take it for my migrate headache when tylenol doesn't work. And if you have to take two, you should buy the extra strength ones. And if you are taking two extra strength. Damn dude, you're abusing your body.
But thanks for the heads up though. I'll remember never to bit into mine from now on.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, it will burn your throat because advil gel is suppose to be digested in your stomach. Your stomach has a thick and tough layer due to the acid that is in it that's in it so that is why it can handle the "gel". However, since you bit the gel it starts to get digested and absorbed in your throat.


----------

